# Enclosure build



## dragondragon (Nov 25, 2013)

Found this bad boy down the street.What should i put in there would it be big enough for one water dragon. Thanks for the help it came with glass so im thinking of making it have a tank on the bottom with some type of filter thinking canister but i might try to make some kind of overflow filter.


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 25, 2013)

Forgot picture


----------



## Jr.HerpKeeper (Nov 26, 2013)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 26, 2013)

1500x900x400


----------



## Jr.HerpKeeper (Nov 26, 2013)

No, thats not big enough for a adult water dragon (minimum for them: 2700x750) you might be able to try a juvenile in there. I would put in a pair of beardies, blue tongues, shingle backs, stuff like that or maybe a BHP or Woma. 
Just my suggestion


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 26, 2013)

Are you sure where you getting your information nsw cage sizes tell me other wise its to high for a bhp or a woma


----------



## Jr.HerpKeeper (Nov 27, 2013)

Im not sure about NSW but it should be alright for a bhp or woma if you pile the substrate 10-20cm high. What about beardies, bluetongues or shinglebacks. If you dont want a BHP or woma you could try something like an Antaresia?


----------



## Amberbubula (Nov 27, 2013)

Jr.HerpKeeper said:


> Im not sure about NSW but it should be alright for a bhp or woma if you pile the substrate 10-20cm high. What about beardies, bluetongues or shinglebacks. If you dont want a BHP or woma you could try something like an Antaresia?



The python species you mention are all arboreal, and there is a possibility they can injure themselves while attempting to climb as they have not really evolved to be successful at it IMO. They also may not use the upper section at all (my woma just refuses to climb) so that would leave a heap of wasted space. 

Dragondragon, with that size you could keep a carpet snake in there (if a snake is the way you wanted to go). I have never had water dragons but if the NSW code of practice says that there is enough space then I do not see any reason to argue. Maybe Google species you are into and then punch some figures into the spread sheet saximus made when the code was released.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...op-spreadsheet-final-version-finished-205801/

good luck with it.


----------



## smileysnake (Nov 27, 2013)

from what ive read bhp and womas are NOT abhoreal


----------



## nonamesleft (Nov 27, 2013)

smileysnake said:


> from what ive read bhp and womas are NOT abhoreal



From the rest of her sentence i think she meant terrestrial.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Nov 27, 2013)

Remember that you need enough water volume for the dragon to fully submerge itself. 
You won't be able to keep it in there through adulthood, they are very active and like room to move.

My enclosure is 900x900x1200 high, and even this will only house them up until 2 or so years old before they get moved to an outdoor enclosure.
In saying this, I have 3 x 9 month olds.
Your enclosure should be able to house 1 EWD up until about the same age before it outgrows it.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Nov 27, 2013)

Perfect for a juvenile water dragon up to two years atleast or even a frill neck lizard & would house an adult... Frill necks are awesome & are very switched on showing lots of personality!!!


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 27, 2013)

What size would you suggest for a single adult im not planning on getting another just the one and im not sure an outdoor pit is going to work as my backyard doesnt get enough sun


----------



## Amberbubula (Nov 28, 2013)

nonamesleft said:


> From the rest of her sentence i think she meant terrestrial.



Oops, yep, that'that's the one I was looking for, thanks


----------



## nonamesleft (Nov 28, 2013)

Amberbubula said:


> Oops, yep, that'that's the one I was looking for, thanks



No worries, i think most knew what you were trying to say.


----------



## Jr.HerpKeeper (Nov 28, 2013)

Amberbubula said:


> The python species you mention are all arboreal, and there is a possibility they can injure themselves while attempting to climb as they have not really evolved to be successful at it IMO. They also may not use the upper section at all (my woma just refuses to climb) so that would leave a heap of wasted space.


 Oops, sorry dragon dragon I didn't realise it had two sections. my bad


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 28, 2013)

It doesn't have two sections


----------



## Jr.HerpKeeper (Nov 28, 2013)

Well in that case if there is no need for them to climb then a BHP or Woma should be okay.


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 28, 2013)

Its 1500 high


----------



## Jr.HerpKeeper (Nov 28, 2013)

Turn it on its side?


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 28, 2013)

It has doors on it that would be impractical


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 28, 2013)

I have bhp and im making enclosure for them over the next couple of months so i dont need an enclosure for a bhp or woma


----------



## Rogue5861 (Nov 29, 2013)

Rainforest dragons are great. They would do well in an enclosure that big as a pair. Need little heating and you can add a small pind and some live plants if you wish.

I have a 900x450x1500 (LxDxH) glass cabinet with sliding doors and i plan to put some in. Hatchies need a smaller setup but it will be great for a trio. I even considered putting my jungle in their but thinking i want to keep temps up a bit more so i am building a melamine one of similar size, slightly deeper.


Rick


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 29, 2013)

Well so its going to have a tank at the bottom. I have installed the tank and im making the filter out of an old bow front tank its been a battle between me and the glass and my fingers are not very happy i was cutting some silicone and sliced my finger but its getting there. ill pick up some foam and the supplies to plumb the water fall i'm putting in and ill put a basking spot on the top and put uvb along the whole top is there any plants that don't need dirt and would be safe for reptiles. Well here is a picture of the tank in the bottom ill post a picture of the filter once its done i'm thinking of making a refugium type filter i have done this before but that was for a saltwater tank. I was thinking this as i saw some fresh water plants for this use dose anyone have any advice on a refugium for fresh water.
Thanks Adam


----------



## dragondragon (Nov 29, 2013)

Only glass that was big enough was an old lid for fish tank couldnt get the lid off so i just left it on. Just need to let it dry for a couple days then ill test if its water tight and trim all the excess silicone.


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 7, 2014)

how is this going?


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 7, 2014)

Been busy havent had time gotta test if its water tight


----------

